# Centering Base Plate



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi folks,

I'm just asking for ideas on a situation I have here. I ordered the 7" base plate for my router and finally received it yesterday (by the way I have the Bosch 1617evs router package). I found out that I can center it right over the collet with no problem on my fixed base router when I install the screws. But when I center the same base plate over the collet on my plunge router and install the screws, the center is off. I even turned the 7" base plate clockwise several times to try to align differently and still the same thing. The bit looks like it is 1/32nd of an inch away from the guide on one side of the bit. Dangerous situation. I use a centering cone that came with the router package. The only way that I can get the base plate centered is by not using the screws. I don't know if using double stick tape to attach the base plate to the plunge base would be a good idea. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Do you know if the sub base are interchangeable? It could be that the plunge base takes a different one?

 DO NOT try to hold the sub base in place with tape!

If you use the "cone" to position the sub base are the hole far enough away from the mounting locations that you could re-drill them in the correct location?

I don't have one of these routers so I can not tell you first hand what might be wrong other then what I mentioned. Maybe someone that owns one can tell us?????

Ed


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

The bases for the Bosch 1617 Table mount and Plunge Routers are not the same. The milled pads for both bases are different. You will have to redrill your base plate and have it exactly centered for it to work properly and SAFELY. I believe Bosch sells a plate for the Plunge Router - (although I am not sure).

*I agree, TAPE is a very dangerous way of attaching a base plate (or anything else for that matter) to a Router. If it ain't SCREWED - It ain't SAFE.*
You will have a choice to drill 4 holes in you plate or three holes depending which milled pads you choose to use.

Center your router base on your base and locate the milled pads you choose to use, use a small nail inserted into the screw hole and center punch the locations for the screws. Being very careful to insure the nail you use is SIGNIFICANTLY smaller that the screw holes or you might strip the threads.

I hope this helps.
cfm


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for your ideas. I also thought about drilling the holes in the base plate. I really don't want to go that route but I'll see what else I can do. Maybe order a different base plate or maybe do the best I can and drill the holes to exact specifications. Thank you both. Later....

Boricua


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Thanks for your ideas. I also thought about drilling the holes in the base plate. I really don't want to go that route but I'll see what else I can do. Maybe order a different base plate or maybe do the best I can and drill the holes to exact specifications. Thank you both. Later....
> 
> Boricua


 If you decide to modify the sub base you have you might want to check out:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=395
I made my oun in that post but the infomation in the second post would be good for what you want to do and the "kit" I referenced is only a few dollar and can be used as many times as you wish. Who knows you might decide to make a lot more sub bases in the future.

How ever you decide to go good luck,

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, I'm impressed with all the info you gave. Where can I get that "kit" you mentioned? The one thing that I don't have is a drill press, just a regular drill. I'll get back to you....

Boricua


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Wow, I'm impressed with all the info you gave. Where can I get that "kit" you mentioned? The one thing that I don't have is a drill press, just a regular drill. I'll get back to you....
> 
> Boricua


 I have an Eagle catalog sitting here so let me get you started with this.
www.eagle-america.com
I see they have a Bosch 1617-8 listed as part #198-0416k. Take a look and see if that looks like the right "kit". I have seen these in several catalogs so if not try another.

For a list of places to get router stuff:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=100
look towards the end for a collected list.

To modify the existing plate you don't need a drill press as the center hole and step will already exist. Those center "holes" really need the drill press to make sure they are lined up and drilled true. A drill press makes the other holes easier to do but you could do them with a hand held drill.

Even with out a drill press...... If at a later date you want to do more plates you still can by using the ones they sell with PC style holes, they have these sub-bases as well as mounting plates in many of these catalogs.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reible, I think I am going to do that. I ordered the kit today. Thanks to you for your knowledge on all this router stuff. I never drilled into phenolic base plates before. So do you or anyone else recommend drilling into this material? I just don't want to ruin a perfectly made base plate. Thanks.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> reible, I think I am going to do that. I ordered the kit today. Thanks to you for your knowledge on all this router stuff. I never drilled into phenolic base plates before. So do you or anyone else recommend drilling into this material? I just don't want to ruin a perfectly made base plate. Thanks.


 Regular twist drills will do fine. Just keep the drill 90 deg. to the plate. You will most likely need a countersink bit as well so if you don't have one now is the time to shop. If you know someone with a drill press it is easier to get the holes in the correct location and straight in but without that you might want to use a square to help guide the drill or have some one spot you in one direction while you consentrate on the other.

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Reible,

I have just the thing for drilling those holes. It's a drill guide I bought years ago which I hardly use. I only use it sometimes when I need to drill that 90 deg. hole. I keep it in the box it came in for storage. Now, I just need to wait for the kit you told me about. Attached is a picture of the guide that I'm talking about. Thanks again for all your help. GOD BLESS!  

Boricua


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Reible,
> 
> I have just the thing for drilling those holes. It's a drill guide I bought years ago which I hardly use. I only use it sometimes when I need to drill that 90 deg. hole. I keep it in the box it came in for storage. Now, I just need to wait for the kit you told me about. Attached is a picture of the guide that I'm talking about. Thanks again for all your help. Happy Holidays to you and everyone else on the forum. GOD BLESS!
> 
> Boricua


 I had no idea they still made those! I have one that is 25 or 30 years old and it sure looks the same as the one on the box! Yes that will work well for this project.

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The "Portalign Drill Adapter" is alive and well. Black & Decker make a plastic cone with serations cut into it to do the same basic job. And if that isnt enough, I believe either Fein or Festool has a new drill with a built in adapter coming out for only $275...(Some people have too much money!) I have the Bosch 1617 with both plunge and fixed bases and they are different. Rousseau sells a setup kit for like $3 which provides you with the proper screws, a 1" round disk to fit their mounting plate and a piece of 1/4" stock long enough to chuck and use as a centering pin. Trust me when I tell you there is no reason to mount both bases. Go with the fixed base for your table. It adjusts lightning fast and easily. As a side note Bosch router motors have been used for many years by the optical industry in the machines that mill plastic lenses for eyeglasses.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

reible said:


> I have an Eagle catalog sitting here so let me get you started with this.
> www.eagle-america.com
> I see they have a Bosch 1617-8 listed as part #198-0416k. Take a look and see if that looks like the right "kit". I have seen these in several catalogs so if not try another.
> 
> ...


Update: Mission accomplished successfully! Thanks reible!


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Boricua said:


> Update: Mission accomplished successfully! Thanks reible!


 GREAT!

It is always nice to here that a project turned out well. Now get out there and route.......

Ed


----------



## Steveanson (Nov 10, 2004)

Just this weekend, I bought a 7" clear round base for my DW621. It was not meant or drilled for the dewalt, but was a pretty simple mod to drill and countersink to fit. I did have to shop for longer mounting screws due to th increased thickness of the new acrylic base. Maybe check with Rockler. Thats where I bought mine, and it was pretty reasonable. Matt


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

*Transfer screws*



Boricua said:


> Thanks for your ideas. I also thought about drilling the holes in the base plate. I really don't want to go that route but I'll see what else I can do. Maybe order a different base plate or maybe do the best I can and drill the holes to exact specifications. Thank you both. Later....
> 
> Boricua


Boricus, See if you can get some transfer screw, or sometimes called transfer buttons, to fir the screw holes ing the router. These are set screw looking center punches. You just screw them into the router with the points extending out, use your centering cone and give the base plate a light tap to mark the exact location to drill your mounting holes.

Good luck.


----------

